# pre burning oak



## ribwizzard (May 28, 2013)

Something I rarely do, but when I do, I always remember how much its worth it.

Took a small reverse flow over to my Moms house over the Holiday weekend as a present for her. I had some seasoned oak I brought along and promised her I would cook her some bbq while I was there.  I set the smoker on her patio area and noticed she had one of those clay fire pit things that look like a giant egg plant. So, I loaded it full off oak and pre-burnt all of my splits into nice approx 5" x 10" chunks of charcoal before I transfered them into the cooker.

Yes, it was so worth it !!!!!  And I am sorry I did not have my camera.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 29, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Something I rarely do, but when I do, I always remember how much its worth it.
> 
> Took a small reverse flow over to my Moms house over the Holiday weekend as a present for her. I had some seasoned oak I brought along and promised her I would cook her some bbq while I was there.  I set the smoker on her patio area and noticed she had one of those clay fire pit things that look like a giant egg plant. So, I loaded it full off oak and burnt all of my splits into nice approx 5" x 10" chunks of charcoal before I transfered them into the cooker.
> 
> Yes, it was so worth it !!!!!  And I am sorry I did not have my camera.


Burning wood to coals in a fire pit before using it to cook with is a good idea, it avoids those smoky combustion problems. Unfortunately, pre-burned wood looks like this-













DSC01924.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ May 29, 2013


----------



## ribwizzard (May 29, 2013)

Just a lot bigger pieces, I was going an average of 2 hours loading one nice chunk at a time. It would be nice if they sold bigger pieces in those bags, makes you wonder why they dont.


----------



## turnandburn (May 29, 2013)

im assuming yuour mom has a chiminea....thats exactly what we do down in texas. we light up the wood in the chiminea and add to the smoker from there...


----------



## ribwizzard (May 29, 2013)

I reckon thats what its called, looks like a big egg plant to me. Worked good ,


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations , you now have found the _best_ way to get consistent TBS you can produce.

Until one learns to control adding Sticks directly into the FB, this is the only way. Folks like to sit around a fire during long cooks , anyhow , so why not use those B- T-U's and have a great tasting BBQ to boot.













newshots027-1[1].jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 6, 2012






 Start with a Barrel and place a grid(#) of  Re bar material ( or iron rods) about half way down the barrel in a crosshatch manner (#) of 4 pieces. Place some holes (crude will be OK ,( depends how  Anal you are), for a burning rack. Load the wood in and light it so it produces coals. As the mass burn down.drop another in and the Coals will break and fall to the bottom of the barrel where you have cut a hole big enough to get a shovel into. Scoop out the Embers and add to the FB. No Creosote , Phenols , or heavy particles to settle on the food making it taste bitter.

True , Texas Smoked BBQ.

Hope you enjoy this method ,and as usual . . .


----------



## ribwizzard (May 29, 2013)

Well, I used to do this all the time, just have not lately taken  the time to do it,          and forget how much difference it makes.

This was a 10 hour cook, so I pre-burned all the wood in the morning, loaded up the smoker and went down the road to the beach and hung out there, just coming back every couple of hours to put another log on. I didnt burn them down completly to embers, still had nice 5"x 10" chuncks.    Im too antsy to sit by the fire that long, usually design everything around a 2 hr maintenance interval.

Good ideal with the barrel though, so how are you cooking with it? A grill on top?


----------



## turnandburn (May 29, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Congratulations , you now have found the _best_ way to get consistent TBS you can produce.
> 
> Until one learns to control adding Sticks directly into the FB, this is the only way. Folks like to sit around a fire during long cooks , anyhow , so why not use those B- T-U's and have a great tasting BBQ to boot.
> 
> ...


this right here is exactly how we do things when were pitting a whole steer, or a couple hogs, goats, etc...im coming to see some ppl do the same things as my family does. very nice!


----------



## fwismoker (May 29, 2013)

You all gave me a good idea... I have a chiminea and a potbelly stove smoker along with plenty of seasoned Mulberry.  This will be a great way to do an extra turkey for ThanksGiving...2 on the drum and 1 in the stove smoker.  Thanks!


----------

